# Waterfalls



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2019)

Thread for shots of waterfalls, please post yours!

I was at a scientific conference in Whistler, BC, Canada at the beginning of March, and took the opportunity to visit several waterfalls in the area, which were mostly frozen. It was a great opportunity to test out my newly-purchased EOS R and 24-105mm f/4L IS, which was the only camera/lens I brought on the trip. IMO, a 6-stop ND is ideal for waterfalls, but unfortunately I have only 3- and 10-stop NDs in 77mm (an oversight which I'll remedy at some point), so I sometimes had to bump up the ISO with the 10-stop to keep exposures in a reasonable range (<10 s).

I also came to appreciate the utility of the articulating screen. For my usual subjects (birds, architecture) it doesn't offer much benefit, but I did come across a specific use case where it was essential. All of the waterfalls I visited required snowshoes to reach, and although some had either viewing platforms or packed ice, at a couple of them I was standing on over 2 meters of powder. The best IS system won't allow exposures with a 10-stop ND, which means a tripod is necessary and a tripod requires a stable, firm surface...and deep powdery snow is neither. My improvised solution was to set the tripod up on my snowshoes (with me in them), but there was no way to get the camera to eye level or for me to contort down look through a VF or see a fixed rear LCD. The tilty-flippy was the only way to compose the shots.

The most scenic waterfall was Rainbow Falls, a 2km hike with about 100 m of elevation gain. I was able to go right up to the pool at the base of the falls, sometimes I was standing on ice over part of the pool (thankfully, thick ice).

(Seems I can't link an image to an external URL, so click the image titles for larger views.)

_"Rainbow Falls"_





EOS R, RF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM @ 29mm, 4 s, f/9, ISO 640, 10-stop ND filter

_"Rainbow Falls Closeup"_




EOS R, RF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM @ 105mm, 4 s, f/6.3, ISO 640, 10-stop ND filter


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2019)

Nairn Falls is a short drive north of Whistler, followed by a hike of a couple of kilometers along and above the Green River. There are two observation platforms, one each for the upper (pictured below) and lower segments of the falls. The views from the platforms are not great, but a memorial plaque on the barrier fence effectively discouraged the desire to get closer for a better view. Near the falls was an interesting ice-covered rock wall. On the way back, there was a trail cut down to the Green River near some rapids, and I was able to walk out on the snow covering the ice pack on the edge of (and perhaps extending over) the river.

_"Nairn Falls"_




EOS R, RF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM @ 105mm, 4 s, f/10, ISO 100, 10-stop ND filter

_"Ice Wall at Nairn Falls"_




EOS R, RF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM @ 58mm, 1/320 s, f/4.5, ISO 100

_"Green River below Nairn Falls"_




EOS R, RF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM @ 50mm, 1 s, f/14, ISO 100, 3-stop ND filter + CPL


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2019)

The other two falls I visited were somewhat less impressive, in one case because the viewing platforms were at a suboptimal angle and there was no safe way to the base of the falls, the other because it wasn't feasible to get any closer than I was...or more accurately, I could have gotten closer...but the return up a very steep incline covered in deep powder would have made getting closer a one-way trip.

_"Brandywine Falls"_




EOS R, RF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM @ 58mm, 5 s, f/8, ISO 800, 10-stop ND filter

_"Alexander Falls"_




EOS R, RF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM @ 70mm, 1 s, f/5.6, ISO 100, 3-stop ND filter

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Bennymiata (Apr 2, 2019)

Gorgeous and worth the effort to get to them.


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 2, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> The other two falls I visited were somewhat less impressive, in one case because the viewing platforms were at a suboptimal angle and there was no safe way to the base of the falls, the other because it wasn't feasible to get any closer than I was...or more accurately, I could have gotten closer...but the return up a very steep incline covered in deep powder would have made getting closer a one-way trip.
> 
> _"Brandywine Falls"_
> 
> ...


Thanks for shooting!


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2019)

Beautiful shots, Neuro.


----------



## JuanMa (Apr 2, 2019)

Beautiful images. Looks like the EOS R and RF 24-105mm combination works just fine.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 3, 2019)

Hi Neuro. 
Thanks for sharing these beautiful pictures and for great detailed descriptions, a nice sprinkling of humour too!
The shots look very natural colour, have you done a lot in post to remove colour casts or are your filters very neutral, lacking a colour cast? What brand do you use? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2019)

Thanks, everyone!



Valvebounce said:


> The shots look very natural colour, have you done a lot in post to remove colour casts or are your filters very neutral, lacking a colour cast? What brand do you use?


Almost nothing in post, all except the Brandwine Falls image were left at the as-shot WB, and for that one the adjustment was only minor (added about 500K). It's interesting, because I have all B+W filters, and while the 3-stop ND and the Käsemann CPL are neutral, the B+W 10-stop ND has a noticeable warm cast to it.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Apr 3, 2019)

I'll join in. Not frozen waterfalls as per Neuro's shots, but since the topic didn't specify that, here are three waterfalls from the UK.

The first two are from God's own county (or Yorkshire for the uninitiated) and the third from Cornwall.



Scalber Force




West Burton Falls



St Nectan's Kieve

Look forward to more 'falls being posted here.

Stoical


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi Neuro. 
Thanks for the info, so B&W NDs look like a good choice. I suppose a cast doesn’t matter too much if it gives pleasing results. I went relatively cheap, (Cokin) to find out if long exposures were my thing and they have quite a horrid colour cast, I do like long exposures but rarely do them ? 

Cheers, Graham. 



neuroanatomist said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> 
> Almost nothing in post, all except the Brandwine Falls image were left at the as-shot WB, and for that one the adjustment was only minor (added about 500K). It's interesting, because I have all B+W filters, and while the 3-stop ND and the Käsemann CPL are neutral, the B+W 10-stop ND has a noticeable warm cast to it.


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2019)

Lovely shots, Stoical.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 4, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Neuro.
> Thanks for the info, so B&W NDs look like a good choice. I suppose a cast doesn’t matter too much if it gives pleasing results. I went relatively cheap, (Cokin) to find out if long exposures were my thing and they have quite a horrid colour cast, I do like long exposures but rarely do them ?


Here are shots with a 10-stop ND (left) and with a 3-stop ND (right) - both are B+W MRC filters. EXIFs were 5 s, f/8, ISO 800 vs. 1 s, f/14, ISO 100.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi Neuro. 
Thank you so much for the side by side comparison, I actually prefer the warmed up version from the 10 stop, the 3 stop shot looks too blue and cold though I don’t doubt that it is how it looked with all that ice! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## RGB49 (May 25, 2019)

Hi Neuro, love the frozen look of the falls.
One taken in warmer climate


----------



## RGB49 (May 27, 2019)

Purakaunui Falls , Catlins NZ.
5DSR 24-105L 28mm ISO100 1 S @ F8


----------



## Click (May 27, 2019)

Lovely pictures, RGB49.


----------



## AaronT (May 27, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> The other two falls I visited were somewhat less impressive, in one case because the viewing platforms were at a suboptimal angle and there was no safe way to the base of the falls, the other because it wasn't feasible to get any closer than I was...or more accurately, I could have gotten closer...but the return up a very steep incline covered in deep powder would have made getting closer a one-way trip.
> 
> _"Brandywine Falls"_
> 
> ...


Great shots Neuro!! I know somewhat the effort involved in trekking through snow and ice. I used to use a heavy duty pair of winterized rubber boots with snowmobile spikes (studs) screwed into the bottom to grip on ice when I shot some falls in the past. It's not easy.


----------



## AaronT (May 29, 2019)

Neuro's post made me go back to a self-portrait I made in January, 2008 while doing some winter photos of falls. My rubber boots with snowmobile studs in them served me well. First is Keefer Falls and the second is Walter's Falls, both in Ontario. Gotta learn to smile for the camera though, even if it's sitting on a tripod.


----------



## RGB49 (May 30, 2019)

Another Falls we visited whilst in NZ, Marokopa Falls.


----------



## RGB49 (May 30, 2019)

Another one from Yorkshire dales UK, 
Cotter Force F16 1S ISO 100


----------



## Click (May 31, 2019)

RGB49 said:


> Another one from Yorkshire dales UK,
> Cotter Force F16 1S ISO 100



Lovely shot, RGB49.


----------



## EOBeav (Jul 16, 2019)

Multnomah Falls, near Portland, Oregon. We had a late winter, and it was interesting to see Spring try to break through the ice around here. I didn't have a tripod with me, so I wasn't able to get a silky water effect on this one. Canon G9XmkII. RawTherapee and Nik Color Efex Pro.




Multnomah Falls in ice by Rick Scheibner, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2019)

Very nice shot, Rick.


----------



## EOBeav (Jul 16, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Rick.


Thank you.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jul 16, 2019)

EOBeav said:


> Multnomah Falls, near Portland, Oregon. We had a late winter, and it was interesting to see Spring try to break through the ice around here. I didn't have a tripod with me, so I wasn't able to get a silky water effect on this one. Canon G9XmkII. RawTherapee and Nik Color Efex Pro.
> 
> 
> Multnomah Falls in ice by Rick Scheibner, on Flickr


Nice shot Rick - and here's one with the benefit of a tripod (different time of year though!)


----------



## EOBeav (Jul 17, 2019)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Nice shot Rick - and here's one with the benefit of a tripod (different time of year though!)


Nice work! I never get tired of that view.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 17, 2019)

A small waterfall near Cairns, QLD in the wet tropics of Australia. 
It is appropriatelynamed 'Vision falls'


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2019)

Lovely shot. Nicely done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jul 17, 2019)

EOBeav said:


> Nice work! I never get tired of that view.


Thanks ! For me it is one of those places that no matter how often you may have been, it is extremely hard not to pull over as you drive by and take another photo of 
Stoical.


----------



## PCM-madison (Jul 17, 2019)

Ofaerufoss waterfall, Iceland.


----------



## PCM-madison (Jul 17, 2019)

Svartifoss waterfall, Iceland.


----------



## PCM-madison (Jul 17, 2019)

Recently formed waterfalls at a receding glacier in Skaftafell, Iceland.


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2019)

Beautiful series, PCM-madison.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 17, 2019)

Click said:


> Lovely shot. Nicely done, Aussie shooter.


Cheers Click


----------



## krisbell (Mar 28, 2020)

McCleans Falls in South Island, NZ



McClean Falls, NZ by Kristian Bell, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2020)

Very nice picture!


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 28, 2020)

Stunning, Krisbell.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 28, 2020)

Rheinfall, near Schaffhausen, Switzerland, the light stripes are from a boat bringing people to the fels in the middle of the fall.



view from another perspective with a railway bridge crossing the river Rhein in the background (I waited for a train passing by during my exposure). The Rheinfall is green illuminated on St. Patricks Day. One can climb over a steep and narrow stairway to the top of the fels.
The fall height of Rheinfall is approximately 15 meters.


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2020)

Very nice pictures, Photorex. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 28, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Photorex. I especially like the first one.


Thank you @Click


----------



## stevelee (Mar 29, 2020)

I am renting the TS-E 24mm lens, so in trying to learn how to use it, I decided on trying to try to do a poor man's Ansel Adams shot. I have gained a bit more appreciation for all the effort he had to put into shooting in the first place, not to mention all the darkroom stuff he did that we can now do in software mostly.

Since a quick trip to Yosemite is impractical for me at the best of times, I walked about two blocks in my neighborhood to a park with a little fountain and some rocks. I like this well enough that I hope to do a better black-and-white conversion (probably in ACR) and print it out. I didn't use a long shutter speed as I might with a real waterfall, since I was more interested in how sharp the water might look. So far I have been focusing the lens on something near, and then using the tilt to make a distant point also in focus. It was too light out for me to use live view conveniently, so I didn't bother, just doing a test. I shot this at f/8 for several reasons, one being that I don't know at what point diffraction would become noticeable. I might have got it sharper at f/11, or maybe not.


----------



## TiML (Mar 29, 2020)

krisbell said:


> McCleans Falls in South Island, NZ
> 
> 
> 
> McClean Falls, NZ by Kristian Bell, on Flickr


Beautiful image. Well done!


----------



## TiML (Mar 29, 2020)

Horse tail falls Yosemite February 2017


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 29, 2020)

stevelee said:


> I am renting the TS-E 24mm lens, so in trying to learn how to use it, I decided on trying to try to do a poor man's Ansel Adams shot. I have gained a bit more appreciation for all the effort he had to put into shooting in the first place, not to mention all the darkroom stuff he did that we can now do in software mostly.
> 
> ..... So far I have been focusing the lens on something near, and then using the tilt to make a distant point also in focus.


Have you read Kieth's articles?

This one is about using an iterative approach to focus and tilt http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/alternative-focus-technique-for-tilted-lens/ It takes a lot longer to read than do!

But he has loads of articles about using tilt/shift lenses and reviews of all seven EF TS-E's, first class resource for everything tilt shift, and printers and a ton of other gems. http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/category/articles-and-reviews/tilt-shift/


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2020)

TiML said:


> Horse tail falls Yosemite February 2017




Beautiful. Great shot!


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 30, 2020)

stevelee said:


> Some of them, but it has been a while. Thanks for the links. I am finding it helpful to reread them now that I have a few days of experience behind me.


Like I say, they are the best source I know of about the subject. I have owned the TS-E17 since it came out and am awaiting the arrival of a barely used TS-E50 I got off eBay for $1,400, it should be here on Wednesday. I’m looking forwards to the new lens.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi Steve. 
Nice shot. 
A couple of years ago I had the privilege of doing a Canon sponsored landscape course in the New Forest UK. I picked the TS-E 17 to use as a borrowed lens, we had a very good instructor who explained in an understandable way how they work and how and when to make best use of them,  can’t remember much of what we were taught  but I really enjoyed using the lens and it is a lens I would like to add to my kit, I just can’t justify the cost for a lens I would only use infrequently.
Before I went on the course I read Kieth‘s articles, I felt they gave me a head start over those going in cold, others in the group were borrowing the lens on my 1DsIII (not enough to go round) to save keep wasting time swapping lenses and I could see they were having trouble grasping the concept at times.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 31, 2020)

The thing with TS-E lenses is they are unique in their capabilities, but if you understand what they are actually doing it isn’t magic. For instance all shift functionality can be exactly replicated with a wider lens and a crop, so the real value of these lenses is tilt and image quality.

Since getting the 11-24 I use my TS-E17 less because if I can get the image I need with a modest crop it is much faster to just use the zoom.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 11, 2020)

RGB49 said:


> Another one from Yorkshire dales UK,
> Cotter Force F16 1S ISO 100
> View attachment 184844


@RGB49, good to see a picture of Cotter Force making an entry here ! Not a very well known waterfall, but quite picturesque. 

Your image reminded me that I had taken a picture of the waterfall in the winter of 1987 or 8. In those days there was just a very muddy path leading up to the waterfall alongside the beck. I used a Pentax 6x7 with 75mm f/4.5 lens. Looking at the lighting in the picture guess the exposure was something like 1/4 @ f/22 on Ektachrome ISO 100. I presume that your picture was taken relatively recently; if so looks like not much has changed in 33 years, although I think a little footbridge has been put in over the beck above the waterfall. I can remember that in those days I really didn't care for Canon one bit ! In hindsight perhaps erroneously as I think they were ahead of their time in terms of electronics.


----------



## RGB49 (Apr 11, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> @RGB49, good to see a picture of Cotter Force making an entry here ! Not a very well known waterfall, but quite picturesque.
> 
> Your image reminded me that I had taken a picture of the waterfall in the winter of 1987 or 8. In those days there was just a very muddy path leading up to the waterfall alongside the beck. I used a Pentax 6x7 with 75mm f/4.5 lens. Looking at the lighting in the picture guess the exposure was something like 1/4 @ f/22 on Ektachrome ISO 100. I presume that your picture was taken relatively recently; if so looks like not much has changed in 33 years, although I think a little footbridge has been put in over the beck above the waterfall. I can remember that in those days I really didn't care for Canon one bit ! In hindsight perhaps erroneously as I think they were ahead of their time in terms of electronics.



Taken approx 5 years ago, and wouldn't I like to be able to visit it again at this time, but stay at home means stay at home. so I will have to make do with memories of a beautiful part of the world


----------



## stevelee (Apr 11, 2020)

In December, 2017, I visited Hawaii. I began with a seven-night cruise to other islands. On Maui I took the Road to Hana tour. There are numerous waterfalls on that route. Here are a few pictures I took:


----------



## stevelee (Apr 11, 2020)

On Kauai I saw ‘Opaeka‘a Falls on two different tours, but never got a shot I thought did it justice. Here is one:




This is a small waterfall near the fern grotto:




I like this picture because of the unusual terrain:


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2020)

Lovely shots, Stevelee.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Apr 11, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> @RGB49, good to see a picture of Cotter Force making an entry here ! Not a very well known waterfall, but quite picturesque.
> 
> Your image reminded me that I had taken a picture of the waterfall in the winter of 1987 or 8. In those days there was just a very muddy path leading up to the waterfall alongside the beck. I used a Pentax 6x7 with 75mm f/4.5 lens. Looking at the lighting in the picture guess the exposure was something like 1/4 @ f/22 on Ektachrome ISO 100. I presume that your picture was taken relatively recently; if so looks like not much has changed in 33 years, although I think a little footbridge has been put in over the beck above the waterfall. I can remember that in those days I really didn't care for Canon one bit ! In hindsight perhaps erroneously as I think they were ahead of their time in terms of electronics.


Ha ha,
Well, I'll join the Cotter Force appreciation society then  . 

Picture below from about 9 years ago. Few more trees around than when you took your shot Sporgon, though different time of year too.




Cheers, Stoical.


----------



## ERHP (Apr 11, 2020)

In 2014 I spent a couple of weeks in the Bitteroots area of Montana and hiked to several lesser known but still impressive waterfalls. The runoff was still high, and the trail up the mountain was really a stream. After hiking all the way up, I had to drop back down a bit trying to find a spot to catch the falls and the creek, ending up on a very narrow ledge. Sweathouse Creek Falls, MT.





5D MK III : 16-35 f/2.8L II 1/4 : f/22 : ISO 50 @32mm


----------



## SecureGSM (Apr 13, 2020)

ERHP said:


> In 2014 I spent a couple of weeks in the Bitteroots area of Montana and hiked to several lesser known but still impressive waterfalls. The runoff was still high, and the trail up the mountain was really a stream. After hiking all the way up, I had to drop back down a bit trying to find a spot to catch the falls and the creek, ending up on a very narrow ledge. Sweathouse Creek Falls, MT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geese, it is a nice shot. Thank you for sharing. I would go even wider if I could!


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2020)

Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## JustUs7 (Jul 14, 2020)

Took a family vacation to Great Smoky Mountains National Park. Got in some hiking and waterfalls are a pretty popular destination for hikes. I picked up a 10 stop ND filter and was eager to practice with it. Below are a couple of my better efforts. The portrait orientation is a 52 second exposure of Ramsey Cascade at the end of a 4 plus mile hike with over 2,000 ft elevation change. Fitbit said 4.5 miles, but whatever. Got to take off my shoes and socks and wade through the cold mountain water for a good spot in the shade and away from the mist.

The landscape shot is of Soco Falls in North Carolina outside the park. Just off the road. It’s a 4 minute 18 second exposure. Initially the left waterfall was in bright sun and the right was in the shade. Clouds moved in and evened out the light. But then people were coming down. Just got my long shot in. The general public doesn’t grasp a shutter being open for that long. Both taken with the RP and the RF 24-240 at 24mm.


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2020)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, FG.


----------



## JustUs7 (Jul 14, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. Well done, FG.



Thanks. It's my first time in the field with a 10 stop ND filter. I took a couple other waterfall shots and a cascading river. These two are my favorites. With COVID, I've converted to a home office. These are going on the wall. 

Originally we had a trip planned to the Canadian Rockies and I got the filter for that. Unfortunately, border closed so that was cancelled. We made due. First world problems. 

For me - I find all the little stuff to remember in setting up a bit of a challenge. For one, I forgot my remote trigger on a couple hikes - but fortunately didn't need longer than 30 seconds. I found turning off lens stabilization is needed for cleaner shots from the tripod. Some dispute that this is needed anymore. I just went by what I saw. Took my shot in AP mode at base ISO. Noted the time the camera gave. Switched to M (used a 2 second delay when I forgot my trigger) or Bulb as needed. I downloaded an app for an ND calculator, keeping other settings the same. Shot RAW to account for any color cast in post.

Don't know how they measure up to the pros - but there's pride in ownership here. These are downsized a lot from the originals.


----------



## Rule556 (Jul 25, 2020)

I’ve been playing with ND filters over the last two months, and have had the opportunity to visit a couple falls local to me here in Washington state. My R does pretty well I think.



Snoqualmie Falls



Twin Falls - upper falls



Twin Falls - lower falls



Downstream from falls, South Fork Snoqualmie River


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2020)

Beautiful series. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## Rule556 (Jul 25, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful series. I especially like the second picture.



Thank you!


----------



## dpc (Aug 6, 2020)

Athabasca River, western Alberta


----------



## PCM-madison (Aug 6, 2020)

Morgan Falls, Wisconsin


----------



## Rule556 (Aug 6, 2020)

dpc said:


> Athabasca River, western Alberta


 
I love that glacial blue water! I haven't been to Lake Louise since I was a child, but I still have vivid memories of the color of that lake.

Alberta is beautiful.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2020)

dpc said:


> Athabasca River, western Alberta




Very nice shot, dpc.


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2020)

PCM-madison said:


> Morgan Falls, Wisconsin



Beautiful picture. Well done, PCM-madison.


----------



## JustUs7 (Aug 16, 2020)

Couple more from our trip to the Smokies. Abrams Falls and Grotto Falls.




The hiking trail goes behind Grotto Falls.


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2020)

Beautiful shots. I especially like the first one.


----------



## JustUs7 (Aug 17, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots. I especially like the first one.


Thanks! 15 seconds made some people playing by the falls invisible.


----------



## JohnC (Apr 4, 2021)

Amicalola falls, Georgia


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2021)

Beautiful picture. Nicely done, JohnC.


----------



## JohnC (Apr 4, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture. Nicely done, JohnC.


Thank you! Waterfalls are my first “love” of photography.


----------



## JustUs7 (Apr 4, 2021)

More cascades then falls, but another from the Smokies. Near the Chimney Tops picnic area.


----------



## JohnC (Apr 4, 2021)

FamilyGuy said:


> More cascades then falls, but another from the Smokies. Near the Chimney Tops picnic area.
> 
> View attachment 196691


I know that area well, beautiful spot.


----------



## JustUs7 (Apr 4, 2021)

JohnC said:


> Amicalola falls, Georgia


Going to have to look this one up, JohnC. Looks inspiring.


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2021)

I really like that silky effect. Well done, FamilyGuy.


----------



## stevelee (Apr 4, 2021)

JohnC said:


> Amicalola falls, Georgia


I think that is my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## JohnC (Apr 4, 2021)

Another of my favorite waterfalls in Georgia, Minnehaha Falls


----------



## stevelee (Apr 4, 2021)

JohnC said:


> Thank you! Waterfalls are my first “love” of photography.


Have you been to Hawaii? The road to Hana on Maui passes more waterfalls than you can stand. Kauai has some very nice ones, too. There are really nice small ones in the area around the fern grotto.


----------



## JohnC (Apr 4, 2021)

stevelee said:


> Have you been to Hawaii? The road to Hana on Maui passes more waterfalls than you can stand. Kauai has some very nice ones, too. There are really nice small ones in the area around the fern grotto.


I have, Maui at least. Visited seven pools falls and others. Gorgeous geography.


----------



## HenryL (Jun 3, 2021)

I took a little road trip to Shenandoah NP this past weekend to stretch my legs and hopefully expand my horizons and get better with landscapes. These were taken while hiking the White Oak Canyon Trail, this is the Lower Falls location. Not much was done in post - cropped to fit as a wallpaper and bumped up saturation a bit (I still go back and forth if its too much or just enough). R5 + RF 15-35 + NISI Landscape CPL + 3stop ND


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2021)

Very nice shots. I especially like the second one. Well done, HenryL.


----------



## HenryL (Jun 4, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shots. I especially like the second one. Well done, HenryL.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## JustUs7 (Aug 12, 2021)

Lower Calf Creek Falls near Boulder, Utah. Beautiful hike to and even better waterfall. 126 ft spring fed with a fantastic pool at the base for those that can tolerate swimming in 50 degree water. It’s about a 3 mile hike into the falls area and fortunately the pool is mostly empty because not many stay in too long. But I did! I took a few and haven’t processed at home yet. I used the ND, unfiltered, and took some with just a polarizing filter. Here are a couple angles, filtered and unfiltered.


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2021)

Beautiful shots. Well done, FamilyGuy.


----------



## JustUs7 (Aug 25, 2021)

Updated edit. I had a shot that I cut short at 7.5 seconds. Don’t know why. Perhaps just let go of the bulb release early. Took the next at the preferred 40 seconds. Got home and thought I’d blend them for a two shot HDR.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 25, 2021)

Helmcken Falls in Wells Gray Provincial Park British Columbia


----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2021)

Very nice picture. Lovely light effect.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 30, 2022)

Back from my first travels in 2 years. Went to a meeting in Telluride, CO. Cornet Falls is close to town, but the trail up to the base was very icy and I had left my YakTrax at home. I attempted it, but a few yards in it became clear that going any further would have resulted in a one-way trip down the canyon on my backside. The still-frozen falls were visible from gondola (connecting Telluride and Mountain Village, the only free public gondola in the US) on the opposite side of the box canyon. 



EOS R3, RF 100-500mm f/4.5-7.1L IS USM @ 500mm, 1/500 s, f/11, ISO 1600


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 31, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Back from my first travels in 2 years. Went to a meeting in Telluride, CO. Cornet Falls is close to town,
> 
> View attachment 202914
> 
> EOS R3, RF 100-500mm f/4.5-7.1L IS USM @ 500mm, 1/500 s, f/11, ISO 1600


What a remarkable sight !


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 18, 2022)

Maybe not as big and impressive as others here, but just a few minutes by car away from my home 
I will return there if there will be a freezing cold winter here again - depending on climate change.

Exposure data:
5D4, 24-105L @58mm, tripod, 2s self-timer
1st: 2 s, f/22, ISO100
2nd: 1/30s, f/8, ISO800


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2022)

Beautiful pictures. I have no preference. Well done, Maximilian.


----------



## jabird56 (Jul 14, 2022)

EOS 90D / EF-S 10-18mm f/4.5-5.6 IS STM


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2022)

Very nice pictures, jabird56.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 16, 2022)

Here we are on page 5 and no pictures yet of the falls over which nearly 30% of the world's surface fresh water flows.

"_Niagara Falls_" (Seen from the Observation Deck on the US side.)



EOS R3, RF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM @ 24mm, 1 s, f/16, ISO 100, B+W 6-stop ND

"_American Falls_" (Seen from Niagara Parkway on the Canadian side.)


 EOS R3, RF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM @ 53mm, 2 s, f/18, ISO 100, B+W 6-stop ND

"_Horseshoe Falls_" (Seen from the top of the Skylon Tower on the Canadian side, 775 ft / 236 m above the falls.)



EOS R3, RF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM @ 45mm, 2 s, f/8, ISO 1250, B+W 10-stop ND

No tripod for any of these, although I did rest my hands on a railing to enable the long exposure time.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 3, 2022)

This is Aber Falls in North Wales, taken during the current drought in the UK - no shortage of water here. 
Canon EOS 1n + EF 35mm f/2 IS and Fuji Provia 100F slide film, converted to B&W in PS.


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2022)

Very nice B&W. Well done, Sporgon.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 4, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice B&W. Well done, Sporgon.


Many thanks click !


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 7, 2022)

Brenta Dolomiti: cascate del Lares, di Nardis e Del Casol (EOS 5 D IV, EF 100-400, EF 2,8/14, Leica M 1,4/35 & 2,8/90)


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2022)

Very nice series, Del Paso. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 7, 2022)

Thanks, Click!


----------



## JohnC (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2022)

Beautiful shots, John.


----------



## JohnC (Oct 15, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, John.


Thank you Click!


----------

